# National Realtor for commercial property



## bczoom

I know some of y'all have bought and sold some commercial real estate.

Do you have a commercial realty company that you liked or didn't?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

We had good luck with Staubach in Dallas.

When I looked at his web site looks like he either merged with or was bought by Jones Lang and LaSalle.  

I don't know anything about the new folks.

Jim

http://www.us.am.joneslanglasalle.com/UnitedStates/EN-US/Pages/Home.aspx


----------



## bczoom

Thanks Jim.  I'll look into them.

Additional requirement:  They need to have a location in W. PA.  (Jim - the place you mentioned is).


----------



## jimbo

My 2 cents.  I think the agent is more important than the company he works for.  Remember commercial agents specialize more than residential.  If you live in the area, interview a few.  If not, ask the Realtor board for the top producers in the area over a few years.  A very large deal can skew the numbers over the short term.  After narrowing the list, do some interviewing, get a list price suggestion and the reasons why and how.

This is for listing.  For a purchase, I would ask for recommendations, narrow the list, then interview.  Remember that unless specified, the agent works for  the seller.  Get a buyers agent, and be sure that any contract so specifies.


----------

